# Michael's 50% off coupon; sun/ mon only



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, I was gonna have to wait until next weekend use my 40% coupon. Now I can go this weekend!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't use that one, use this one!

http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_090411-50,default,pg.html

Don't give out the Michaels coupons that you get in your email. They're tracked! I don't _*think*_ they use it for anything but marketing by location, but you never know. I know Joann will kick you off the mailing list if you share your coupon, they have unique coupon codes and aren't allowed to be used more than once. Michaels still puts a "free for all to use" coupon out on the website in the Weekly Ad.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Is the Halloween stuff on sale already? Specifically the lenticulars in the NICE frames? I saw the spookytown stuff in the flyer, but wasn't sure about the other stuff.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think all of it's on sale. Some of the Halloween craft kits are for sure (the foam pumpkins are). I don't think the lenticulars are on sale but I could be wrong. 

I went to Michael's today and was just going to use their coupon app on my phone. But it told me there's no coupons available. Technology has failed us. 

EDIT: OHHHHH! Sunday is the day AFTER Saturday. Sorry about that, technology.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Aww man, sorry about the coupon, but thanks for letting me know about the sales.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

It's Ok. Didn't buy anything and tomorrow is always a DAAAY AWAAAAY! I was looking at the garlands, and the cheap lenticulars were above them and none of them seemed to have tags. Not sure about the framed stuff. BUT now that I think about it, they might put them on sale tomorrow, since that's when the coupon hits.

Why does Michael's have to be so difficult?


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I know, they do it on purpose. All the "new" stuff is always on sale for less off than the coupons. They should just allow you to use the coupon on what the regular price would be. Do you have the Michaels rewards card? They sent me an email for spend $20 get $5 off for the next time I use my card.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize Michael's has a rewards card. Is there a fee involved? I hate those. I'll have to check into it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Nope, no fee, just like the grocery stores. They even have sales just for card members. You have to do it in person though, no online sign up.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Awww, I was just cursing Michael's out the other day for their ridiculous markup in Canada, and now I'm gonna be a member of their club. I'm such a sap. But thanks again RunawayOctober! Anything, I can do to save money. I'm gonna go there and save money like mad!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ooooh. Thanks for the heads up about the coupon; I hadn't checked my email in a few days... 

now fingers crossed that they DON'T put the stuff I want on sale!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Went to Michael's today. Lenticulars had no sale
signs on them. Tombstones were on sale. Got a coupon on the back of the receipt for 50% off next week. And actually the coupon I downloaded from the website was good for yesterday too. 

I'm getting coupon paranoia!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome, I will definitely have to get down there. Sinus infection be damned. Thanks again for letting me know.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Was in a rush today but almost everything seemed to be 30% off. Didn't see the lenticulars but I'll have to try to find them if I go back tomorrow. Joann had them out but had no price tags on them and everything there was on sale 30% too. Saw those LED tea lights for the candle holders at Michaels and Joanne are $2.50 for one regular one or 3 of the cheaper ones. Go to Walmart and get 6 for the same price!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, cursing out Michael's again!  Looks like it was just my local store that couldn't be bothered to put their signs up (I swear that the only thing signed in that aisle was the tombstones.) I hit another location today and it's just as Xane says - TONS of sale signs everywhere. Apologies to everyone for the misinformation.  I suck! On the plus side, I bought some small brown craft bags that I can fill with dog poo, set aflame and leave on Michael's doorstep – 30% off!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Went in there tonight, wow, what a massive disappointment. What the hell has happened to this store in the past couple of years? 

Im not talkin about the fact all the Halloween was already on sale so the 50% coupon was worthless.

I mean the quality and variety of halloween is so poor from years past, I wont be wasting gas to drive there again. I even had $5.00 left on a gift card and I still walked out. 
I'd rather spend abit more and order through Grandin Road.

And I had planned to sell my Spooky Town collection sometime in the future as I have no room to store it anymore. But after the new items I saw there tonight I will keep my old stuff with the better paint and attention to detail.


----------

